
Show HN: BunnyAPI - mattbgates
https://bunnyapi.com/
======
mattbgates
Very happy about this collaboration project with BunnyCDN. If you haven't used
BunnyCDN, it's a damn good CDN with very affordable pricing and caching around
the world that speeds up your website to just mere ms. If you have used it,
you already know how great it is, especially the linked hostname feature with
free SSL. You can store 1 TB for as little as $5 and completely unlimited
scaling, up to the PB.

I became a big fan of BunnyCDN and use it for all my projects. With it, I
built my own CDN service, BinCDN ([https://bincdn.com](https://bincdn.com)),
and I use it for a lot of storage for my other websites to speed them up
instead of storing it all on my server, as I host clients on my server and
usually set them up with "unlimited storage space". There is a lot you can do
with a CDN service though the main purpose is for storage and speed.

As a WordPress user, I figured BunnyCDN would have a plugin, and they did.
Unfortunately, it did lack a feature I needed most: the ability to upload
directly from your website. So I emailed BunnyCDN and asked them if they
wouldn't mind if I built a few products to enhance the usage of their service
and they agreed. I thank you BunnyCDN for allowing me to build a service to
enhance your product.

If you use BunnyCDN, you can now upload your media files directly from your
website to BunnyCDN and link them on your website.

Here is what I built.

BunnyAPI: [https://bunnyapi.com](https://bunnyapi.com)

WordPress plugin:
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/bunnycdnbunnyapi/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/bunnycdnbunnyapi/)

